# I'm Getting Crafty:)



## Bella Luna

So I have decided to start making my own dog clothing. I am so sick of ordering clothes for Bella and it not fitting her, so i am going to try to make my own It's going to take a lot of time and patience, but I will enjoy it!

Does anyone recommend a certain brand of sewing machine?? I bought a Singer Simple (I didn't want to get anything crazy-expensive because it's my first one) and it was TERRIBLE> Went right back in the box and back to the store. SO, I am looking at a Janome now. The machine has great reviews. 

Any suggestions?

THANKS


----------



## Wahmom

I've never used a Janome but have heard great things from friends who use them. I use a Singer Advanced but am also looking to upgrade.
One word of warning tho...once you start sewing for your lil one don't forget to eat,drink,sleep- oh and talk to your family every once in a while!!:nwinkwink:


----------



## Bella Luna

Wahmom said:


> I've never used a Janome but have heard great things from friends who use them. I use a Singer Advanced but am also looking to upgrade.
> One word of warning tho...once you start sewing for your lil one don't forget to eat,drink,sleep- oh and talk to your family every once in a while!!:nwinkwink:


Haha, I believe you. I'll get addicted making cute little clothes!


----------



## Pookypeds

I've used Singers and they have all let me down. I've heard of Janome and saw some, but I don't know how good they are. What I have now is a great sewing machine by Husqvarna. They are like the cadillac of sewing machines....the best! I got mine on sale, so it was just as cheap dollar wise as a Singer. My aunt had one way back in the 1960's and she had hers for over 20+ years! They are really great machines and easy to use, and they will last a lifetime, unlike the Singers that last a couple years maybe before they fall apart and need major repairs!
You can read about them on their website and find out alot about them....just google Husqvarna. Good luck!!!


----------



## Bella Luna

Pookypeds said:


> I've used Singers and they have all let me down. I've heard of Janome and saw some, but I don't know how good they are. What I have now is a great sewing machine by Husqvarna. They are like the cadillac of sewing machines....the best! I got mine on sale, so it was just as cheap dollar wise as a Singer. My aunt had one way back in the 1960's and she had hers for over 20+ years! They are really great machines and easy to use, and they will last a lifetime, unlike the Singers that last a couple years maybe before they fall apart and need major repairs!
> You can read about them on their website and find out alot about them....just google Husqvarna. Good luck!!!


I've never heard of that brand! I'll have to look into it. My grandma has a REALLY old Singer and she loves it. But they definitely went downhill with the newer ones. The one I got was terrible!! I am really excited to start though! I have so many ideas of cutesy things I want to make


----------



## Wahmom

Pookypeds said:


> I've used Singers and they have all let me down... I got mine on sale, so it was just as cheap dollar wise as a Singer. My aunt had one way back in the 1960's and she had hers for over 20+ years! They are really great machines and easy to use, and they will last a lifetime, unlike the Singers that last a couple years maybe before they fall apart and need major repairs!
> 
> LOL-Don't lump all the Singers together, the old Singers had a cast iron frame-heavy?yes! but would get the job done,do it well and for years...Singer switched over to a lighter weight frame a few years ago to compete with other companies and that's when it all went downhill. THEN you also have differences like the Singer Simple, it's made to do very simple things-mainly backwards & forwards stitch and usually sold at Walmart for under $100. Joanns & Hancock Fabrics around here won't even sell them.
> I have a 1921 Singer portable (very heavy!) it'll sew leather or darn socks and I have a Singer Featherweightrolleyes that my mother bought used in 1964-again heavy!- will do whatever I need. Both of these machines sat under water for 3 days during a flood in 1979. We took them both in to be serviced, they were both cleaned out (mud etc.),dried out,minor adjustments made and are still running today!
> 
> I know I must sound like a longwinded Singer commercial LOL
> 
> but seriously,just do your homework and compare-you'll find the perfect one!
> I think that Joanns & Hancocks have a feature on their websites that shows reviews and side-by-side comparisons
> Good Luck,I can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## PennysMom

sigh, I have a sewing machine... I want to learn how to use for the same reason! lol i can crochet and sew (not great) by hand, but the opportunities are endless with the sewing machine... Brother and Kenmore are good names.. I believe mine is kenmore... lol but wouldn't help any because I haven't even turned the thing on!!! good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

If you really want a good inexpensive machine go with a brother. They have some at Walmart. I bought Hayley my 12 yr old the embroidery/sewing machine for xmas and is great. I use an Elna, and that is an awesome machine but very pricey. I also have a Brother that I use for decorative stitching. I have 2 sergers, one a Elna and one a New Home, for regualr machines Elna, New Home, Brother, and a blind hemmer which I can't for the life of me remember the brand lol!!!

Lori


----------



## Hunnieize

nice pic lol


----------



## 18453

My mums had an all singing all dancing janome for years.. its actually amazing and does embroidery and everything. We had to have our names embroidered on our PE kits at school and my mum did mine and the rest of my classes (this is 10 yrs ago!!) anyway its still in perfect condition and still fab.. am gonna borrow it when i actually get round to making Daisy some bits!!


----------



## Raindancer411

All this craft talk is making me wish I had the gift of making things (I never was a dab hand at sewing... lol...) Keep us up dated on how everyones things go


----------



## Bella Luna

Raindancer411 said:


> All this craft talk is making me wish I had the gift of making things (I never was a dab hand at sewing... lol...) Keep us up dated on how everyones things go


You should really try!!!! I have never really done anything crafty like that and it's not too bad There are patterns and things and the little dress I made Bella I did without one!


----------



## Raindancer411

I'll ask if I can borrow the sisters sewing machine and see what I can turn out XD


----------



## Bella Luna

Raindancer411 said:


> I'll ask if I can borrow the sisters sewing machine and see what I can turn out XD


You should You can do it..It's not bad at all..


----------



## pigeonsheep

i use this one 








it's GREAT! ^_^ has so many stitchings too! and a automatic threader which is a plus


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

I sew on my Pfaff and have all my life. It's the only machine I would think about buying personally. 

So glad you are sewing. It is one of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## skwerlylove

Pookypeds said:


> What I have now is a great sewing machine by Husqvarna.


That's who makes my chainsaw. Haha, I bet it IS a good sewing machine! Well, I am looking to get a nice used sewing machine somewhere (you know, poor college student and blah blah), so I think I will try and rustle up a Husqie!


----------



## ChiWOWa

Great thread 
I have a Janome Memory Craft 4000. It hs a variety of stitch options and some very basic fancy stitches but no real embroidery. I would love one that does proper embroidery such as names/monograms etc. but they cost a fortune in New Zealand (approx $4000.00!)
I have just started sewing for my pups. I will try add some pics...
Poppet napping in her "PJ's"








Muffin modeling her PJ's








The girls "wrestling" in mix 'n' match hoodies I made them.








Cheers
Terry
Problem is that they keep ripping each others clothes off lol!


----------



## Bella Luna

ChiWOWa said:


> Great thread
> I have a Janome Memory Craft 4000. It hs a variety of stitch options and some very basic fancy stitches but no real embroidery. I would love one that does proper embroidery such as names/monograms etc. but they cost a fortune in New Zealand (approx $4000.00!)
> I have just started sewing for my pups. I will try add some pics...
> Poppet napping in her "PJ's"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffin modeling her PJ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls "wrestling" in mix 'n' match hoodies I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Terry
> Problem is that they keep ripping each others clothes off lol!


Oh my! I am jealous! I could never make that!!! Haha


----------



## KittyD

I'm in the market for a new machine, I had an older Elna built like a tank when I was briefly obsessed with sewing cloth diapers (Don't ask there is a huge industry built around this)
I gave it to my mom when I got that out of my system.. but now I think I'd like another machine.
I like those antique singer featherweights!


----------



## rache

I got a new janome last week, its great, pratically sews all on its own!!


----------



## 18453

My mum, has a Janome Memory craft so i use that it embroiders and everything.. my secret exchange has an embroidered blanket.. 

Anyway i started making a harness the other day trial one came out okay ish.. but have half done the proper one and it looks quite good so far!! just need some more bias binding or whatever its called!


----------



## princesslisa31

I have a husqvarna its brillliant even has a led screen and can do motifs like names and hearts etc,previous comments are true you will forget to eat and drink when you get into a project  good luck with it x


----------



## Pookypeds

princesslisa31 said:


> I have a husqvarna its brillliant even has a led screen and can do motifs like names and hearts etc,previous comments are true you will forget to eat and drink when you get into a project  good luck with it x


Yeah, you have to remember to come up for air now and then when you're totally immersed in a project you're making! Makes time pass by fast when you're busy working on something!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

rache said:


> I got a new janome last week, its great, pratically sews all on its own!!


thanks Rache for the info 
I found a modestly-priced Janome that fits all of my sewing needs.

Question (for anyone....)
How do you store your sewing materials? things like thread, and extra
attachments for the machine. What kind of storage solutions do you 
have for the many small items you collect?


----------



## foggy

I have an old sewing basket that my Mother gave me.


----------



## rache

I have a small set of draws that are made from plastic. They are big enough to hold all of my bits and pieces. 

Glad you went for the Janome Therese. Let us know how you get on with it. x


----------



## YoQuiero

I just wanted to say, good for you!  It will be exciting to see the stuff you come up with!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

rache said:


> I have a small set of draws that are made from plastic. They are big enough to hold all of my bits and pieces.
> 
> Glad you went for the Janome Therese. Let us know how you get on with it. x


sew far, sew good


----------



## ChiWOWa

I love my Janome 
I use a plastic fishing tackle box. It has little compartments for all the bits and bobs...bobbins, thread, needles etc. It is better than the special "sewing boxes" and was a fraction of the cost


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Bella Luna said:


> SO, I am looking at a Janome now. The machine has great reviews.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> THANKS





Bella Luna said:


> I have so many ideas of cutesy things I want to make


I kind of feel like we are hijacking your thread. LOL! So, getting back to your
search for a machine... did you get the Janome? And, are you still sewing for
Bella and Libby? I went around looking at all sorts of machines and did some research. 
The Janome was by far the best choice for me. I bought the Model 2160DC.
It's just a basic machine, not an embroidery model. It has some wonderful features 
and I am getting spoiled already. I was sewing on a White that was made in 1999. 
Wow! Things have changed! No wonder you girls enjoy sewing so much.


----------



## 18453

Amber - Bellas name on her blanket was done on a Janome a 20 year old one at that!!!


----------



## Bellatrix

I can't wait to see what you create


----------

